# Division of Halloween Assets



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, Happy Halloween! How do you divide the bountiful piles of candy the children will be receiving tonight? I bought the costume and candy to be handed out at our home. I guess I rightfully should get the candy as well. I bet she never thought of that. She'll probably dump loser weasel boy and come begging me to take her back for all those peanut butter snickers. lol

Happy Halloween, all. I hope you get to enjoy it with your children.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My daughter and I have a deal.

I get 10% of ALL the chocolate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the kids this week and have already started getting them pumped up about Halloween. Of course my stbXw leaves me a message this morning saying she has some stuff she needs to bring over and she wants to know if she can bring it over tonight. I'm not stupid. She wants to hog into my time doing fun stuff like trick-or-treating. I need to make sure that she doesn't just show up uninvited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

its seems like half of the candy gets thrown out anyways,

we have a rule in our house that the kids can only have one "junky" snack a day and thus that means only 2 of the fun size candies at a time. They go to so many houses and get so much candy that by the time they could eat all of it it's now valentine's day and it goes stale


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I got a rock


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hahaaa!! When I read the title to this post it reminded me what what I did saturday, which was divide up about eight large boxes of halloween decorations. Yes I took it seriously, and was saying to myself "dayum, someone else did that too?".

Ah well, I think theres about 12 boxes of christmas stuff to divide...


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I got a rock


 
:rofl: Poor Charlie Brown!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

20% goes to the house. I also reserve the right to levy a "bag" tax of 10% on top of that.


----------

